# Llama as LGD??



## that's*satyrical (Feb 18, 2012)

Good? Bad? Ugly? Any & all info of your experiences with Llama as an LGD. Thanks.


----------



## carolinagirl (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't have a llama now, but did in the past.  He didn't care at all if dogs came in his pasture.  It also depends on what your potential predator is.  If it's coyotes or feral dogs, a pack of them can easily kill a llama.  I do know of people who are using llamas successfully though and they sure are CUTE!!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 20, 2012)

I have two right now that do well as LGD's.  They started on sheep and I moved them to goats in the end.  They were the mother of the two was advertised as such but the daughter was obviously raised watching the mother.  I would possible look around that way as you can find complete duds for protection or you can find some completely over protective and won't let any animal in including your own family pets or other livestock it hasn't grown up with.  I've heard some scary stories of Llama's who guarded sheep all their lives and then put with goats and attack them.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 20, 2012)

We had an awesome guardian llama.....he was great w/ the goats and fought off a neighbor's dog.

BUT, at the time, we were raising fancy poultry and he'd let weasels, possums, etc. in to kill the birds (he didn't see little critters as 'predators', and the birds weren't part of his 'herd')....so I had to get a dog.  He tried to kill my pyr pup, so he had to go.


----------

